# Bore Rust Preventive?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

What do you all put in your muzzleloader barrels to keep them from rusting? Using bore butter inside the barrel & out.

Whats your option.

 Al


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I used to use bore butter. Its ok for short term storage. But in the long run it tends to get soft and run down to the breech end thus not protecting the whole barrel. Its easy to clean out, and even if you dont get it all out I dont think it hurts a charge or powder.

I use ballistol now. Use it on all my firearms. Great stuff, displaces water, protects and lubes. (The only thing that keeps a semi-auto shotgun working at -20 degrees). The only problem is its hard to come buy. No stores up here stock it so I have to order from Midway USA.


----------

